# renting your lowrider



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

K so what do people charge or not charge to rent or use a lowrider like for an event?


----------



## haciendo dinero (Feb 5, 2015)

how much to rent your wife?


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

But ur a ******


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://www.cinemavehicles.com/store_inventory.asp?cat=12


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i've rented cars for videos before, like $150 an hour, in-town, no driving. what I do NOT charge however is 3 fun-size snickers and an air mattress. any one else have experience with what they wouldn't charge?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ill do it for A couple blunts of some fire, 2 forties of O.E. oh and some hoodrats. Sheeeeit!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

70monte805 said:


> Ill do it for A couple blunts of some fire, 2 forties of O.E. oh and some hoodrats. Sheeeeit!


word, hoodrats...


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

What bout driving someone too some place I figure its like renting a limo


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

calicruising said:


> What bout driving someone too some place I figure its like renting a limo


Where u wanna go, and how much pisto/ viejas are involved?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

calicruising said:


> What bout driving someone too some place I figure its like renting a limo


Free I aint hurting to charge for a cruise


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

calicruising said:


> But ur a ******


:roflmao:


----------



## haciendo dinero (Feb 5, 2015)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Free I aint hurting to charge for a cruise


pick me up then :naughty:


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

K so I clicked on the link Damn 550$ a day ?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

calicruising said:


> K so I clicked on the link Damn 550$ a day ?


Yup


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

haciendo dinero said:


> pick me up then :naughty:


yea wut he had said


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

70monte805 said:


> Ill do it for A couple blunts of some fire, 2 forties of O.E. oh and some hoodrats. Sheeeeit!


Youtube "hood rats 2" got 1100.00 for that day, plus food, drinks n hoodrats :nicoderm:


----------



## haciendo dinero (Feb 5, 2015)

MUFASA said:


> Youtube "hood rats 2" got 1100.00 for that day, plus food, drinks n hoodrats :nicoderm:


that whole car wasnt even worth 1100 dollars :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

haciendo dinero said:


> that whole car wasnt even worth 1100 dollars :roflmao:


:tears:





























Bitch, go fuck ur mama !


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok koo so I want a hundred and fifty thousand but will settle fo like 150


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

i chopped teh top on my caddie and rented it for a country music video, didnt charge monee cuz they let me be in teh videouffin:
i also sumtimes give people rides like my club member but its cuz he aint got no munee, no job and no whip, but i let him wear my old club tshirts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8fifty said:


> i chopped teh top on my caddie and rented it for a country music video, didnt charge monee cuz they let me be in teh videouffin:
> i also sumtimes give people rides like my club member but its cuz he aint got no munee, no job and no whip, but i let him wear my old club tshirts


marrano, your t-shirt could be used as a tent to shelter cuban refugees.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> marrano, your t-shirt could be used as a tent to shelter cuban refugees.


we use you fat ass wife chonies fer that


----------



## James.9 (Apr 10, 2020)

haciendo dinero said:


> how much to rent your wife?


How much to rent your sister


----------

